# UK companies whom deal with financial/tax when moving to Spain



## Jim David (5 mo ago)

Please can anyone advise of reputable UK companies (Manchester area ideally) that deal with all financial/tax queries when moving to Spain. 

Many thanks


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

👍


----------

